# Important change to the Terms of Service!



## Krummhorn

We have added one new paragraph to the Terms of Service. The additions to the terms relates to multiple accounts on Talk Classical. The new terms take effect immediately!

*Any account which the moderators believe to be a false online identity, created by a person or group in order to promote their own opinions or views or to harass or belittle other users, will be deleted. Evidence for this would include posting from the same IP address within a short period of time, actively harassing other members or derailing threads with silly jokes from the same group of people. Members are only allowed one active account. Public accusations of multiple accounts are totally unacceptable and will be considered trolling. Any accusations about multiple accounts should be made in a report for preference or by a PM to a moderator where it will be converted into a report. 
*
Here is the link to the Terms of Service


----------

